# får ikke riktige språkfiler i Gnome?

## kmyksvo

Hei!

Har nettopp installert 2004.2 på en maskin, men får ikke Gnome til å bruke norske

språkfiler. Velger "Norsk (bokmål)" osv. i gdm før login, men allikevel er det engelsk

som kommer opp.  ~/.dmrc filen er som følger:

[Desktop]

Session=gnome

Language=no_NO

LANG er satt til "no_NO" (i hht. en HOWTO på dette forumet). Har også fosøkt

med "nb_NO.UTF-8" (som er det som jeg egentlig vil bruke) men xorg serveren

protesterer på dette og reverterer til "C".

Under /usr/share/locale/no/LC_MESSAGES/ ligger språkfilene (*.mo) til Gnome

så de ser ut til å være på plass.

emerge sync && emerge -u er kjørt.

Noen tips?

kmm

----------

## Cossins

Har du prøvet bare "no"?

- Simon

----------

## kmyksvo

> Har du prøvet bare "no"?

Takker for svar!

Husker desverre ikke i farten om jeg forsøkte akkurat den varianten. Dog

vegler man språk i GDM-menyen og da får man "no_NO".

Har nå Debian unstable inne og der er det ikke problemer med å få norske

språkfiler i Gnome (nyere versjon av Gnome også).

Gentoo opp til Gnome imponerte meg (selv om jeg savnet udev "out of

the box" - som visstnok kommer i 2004.3), men jeg sitter tilbake med et

inntrykk av at det først og fremst er KDE man satser på som bruker-

grensenitt og at man derfor er mest "up-to-date" der...

Neste runde med forsøk med Gentoo, blir på en annen boks der MythTV

skal opp (som krever qt og dermed kanskje også KDE(?) - i tillegg blir

neppe språkfiler noe problem i og med at MythTV blir "frontend").

> - Simon

kmm

----------

## Linz

Dette er noe jeg også lurer på. Har nettopp installert Gentoo for første gang, og vil gjerne ha Gnome på norsk. Dette ser derimot ut til å være vanskeligere enn jeg først trodde. Det skal jo egentlig være nok å velge norsk i gdm før pålogging, men dette holder da ikke.

Noen flere ideer om hva som må gjøres?

----------

## Corvy

Jeg fikk det opp på jobben og har aldri hatt problemer med det før. Rart, virker som om det er noe nytt som er feil. Håper noen har noen lure tips.

----------

## diebels

har lagd en liten bruksanvisning:

http://anders.arendal.no/gentoo_locale

kan kanskje være til hjelp

Et utdrag angående ditt problem:

locale

Dette gir støtte for norsk i veldig mange programmer, f.eks Gnome.

Hvis du vil ha UTF-8 må du lage definisjon hver gang du har installert glibc.

```
localedef -f UTF-8 -i no_NO no_NO.UTF-8
```

Så må du sette enviroment variablene.

```
echo -e "LANG=\"no_NO.UTF-8\"\nLC_ALL=\"no_NO.UTF-8\"\nLANGUAGE=\"no_NO.UTF-8|en_US.UTF-8\"" > /etc/env.d/02locale
```

hvis du ikke vil ha UTF-8, så er det bare å kutte ut .UTF-8 endelsene.

```
env-update
```

for å sette de nye variablene.

```
locale
```

for å sjekke at de virker.

----------

## diebels

kan forresten være du har korrupt glibc, prøv

```
locale -a
```

hvis du ikke får fram veldig mange språk så er det noe galt og nødvendig med reinstallering/oppgradering av glibc

bruk selvfølgelig USE="nls" og

----------

## Linz

Fulgte de siste instruksene fra diebels, men fremdeles ikke norsk Gnome.

Her er det som kommer når jeg kjører locale:

```
LANG=no_NO

LC_CTYPE="no_NO"

LC_NUMERIC="no_NO"

LC_TIME="no_NO"

LC_COLLATE="no_NO"

LC_MONETARY="no_NO"

LC_MESSAGES="no_NO"

LC_PAPER="no_NO"

LC_NAME="no_NO"

LC_ADDRESS="no_NO"

LC_TELEPHONE="no_NO"

LC_MEASUREMENT="no_NO"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="no_NO"

LC_ALL=no_NO

```

Må jeg rekompilere gnome/kjøre en eller annen emerge-kommando for at det skal bli endringer? Har forsøkt med avlogging/ny pålogging uten at dette hjalp stort.

----------

## diebels

Hadde du USE="nls" når du installerte glibc og Gnome?

```
etcat -u gnome-libs

etcat -u glibc
```

hvis ikke, så

```
emerge glibc gnome-libs bonobo
```

burde hjelpe

----------

## Linz

 *diebels wrote:*   

> Hadde du USE="nls" når du installerte glibc og Gnome?
> 
> ```
> etcat -u gnome-libs
> 
> ...

 

Nei, jeg satte USE="nls" i ettertid. Prøver 

```
emerge glibc gnome-libs bonobo
```

 nå.

Og hva er etcat? Funker ikke med den kommandoen her ihvertfall...[/code]

----------

## Linz

Nå prøvde jeg 

```
emerge glibc gnome-libs bonobo
```

og gnome er fremdeles på engelsk. 

gdm er derimot blitt nogenlunde norsk (Språk vises med et par merkelige tegn i stedet for å, men er ellers på norsk).

----------

## diebels

riktig valg i gdm? hva med å starte fra en x-terminal

```
LC_ALL=no_NO gedit
```

----------

## Linz

 *diebels wrote:*   

> riktig valg i gdm? hva med å starte fra en x-terminal
> 
> ```
> LC_ALL=no_NO gedit
> ```
> ...

 

Den funka. Da ble det norsk gedit.

...merkelig:

Når jeg kjører følgende kommandoer fra terminal:

gedit

evolution

blam

gftp

så blir de norsk.

Når jeg kjører følgende:

epiphany

mozilla

så er de på norsk. (RETTELSE -> så er de på engelsk)

Alt blir på engelsk dersom jeg kjører de fra Gnome (Alt-F2 eller fra meny), og menyvalgene er på engelsk.

Håper dette hjelper

----------

## diebels

Da var du nesten i mål ja  :Smile: 

Sjekk at 

```
/etc/env.d/02locale
```

inneholder

```
LC_ALL="no_NO"
```

og at du i gdm velger enten default locale eller norsk

----------

## Linz

Da er jeg i mål! Det hjalp å velge default (systemforvalg) i gdm.

Tusen takk for hjelpen!!!

----------

## diebels

Bare hyggelig  :Smile: 

----------

## Linz

 *Linz wrote:*   

> Da er jeg i mål! Det hjalp å velge default (systemforvalg) i gdm.
> 
> Tusen takk for hjelpen!!!

 

Som nevnt har Gnome endelig blitt på norsk hos meg, men det er en ting til jeg lurer på. Jeg får ikke Abiword til å starte med norsk ordliste på som standard. Jeg har lest en del plasser om å sette DefaultLocale="nb-NO" i ~/AbiSuite/AbiWord.Profile, men dette hjelper ikke i det hele tatt. Når jeg starter opp Abiword er ordlisten satt til en-US, og etter å ha avsluttet Abiword er DefaultLocale innstillingen min i profile-filen borte.

Er det noen her som har fått Abiword til å starte med norsk ordliste som standard???

----------

